# Greenhouse Effect Challenge



## DivaJones (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello ladies!

I have found that doing the greenhouse effect really helps your hair retain moisture! I have been doing this challenge for a while and started another one on March 5, 2012. I am going to do a challenge here with you ladies, so here it goes........


From *April 1,2012-July 1,2012* 
everyday/night you will sleep with a shower cap on your head to help retain moisture and watch your hair grow!!!!!! If you want to join this challenge click on thanks! I am doing challenge b always bc my wash days are Sundays and my co-wash days are Tuesdays and Thursdays.

*Challenge A*
1. Shampoo once a month
2. Condition as needed (once a month or not at all if you don't feel you need to)
3. Do the Green House Effect as often as possible...the more you do it the better
4. Try to only use natural products

*Challenge B*
Add the Green House Effect to your own regimen, changing little or nothing of what your current routine.

Please submit before pics and when the challenge is over please post your after pictures!


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 1, 2012)

I will go first, here is my picture prior to the challenge


----------



## laurend (Apr 1, 2012)

This is the reason people hair grew with the Carefree curl, moisture and low manipulation.


----------



## melissa-bee (Apr 1, 2012)

My ends could do with some help.I don't think my shower cap will stay on but gonna give it a try


----------



## Lilyshouldbeaflower (Apr 1, 2012)

melissa-bee said:


> My ends could do with some help.I don't think my shower cap will stay on but gonna give it a try


 
I wear my shower cap under my satin bonnet to help it stay on.


----------



## sherrimberri (Apr 1, 2012)

I would luv to join this challenge. I sleep with a shower cap and scarf at least 5 nights a week, but I just got my hair straightened and will wear it straight for 10 more days I'll be cheering u guys on. Good luck!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Apr 1, 2012)

Starting length!! 

Pics were taken on the 16th of April. 

My regimen is simple - every night apply either Root 2 Tip Scalp Hydration Serum, JBCO Red Pimento Growth Oil or JBCO. I'm also considering a mixture of garlic oil with a light oil such as passion seed oil or sweet almond oil.

I've been doing this for about three weeks now, I've taken a few days break in between those weeks but I'm planning to do it every night, maybe taking a break one night a week depending on how my scalp and hair are reacting to this. 

I apply oil to my edges and thinning areas, some nights over my entire scalp. I place showercap and beanie over my head, that's what's most comfortable for me.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in - I want to do challenge b please, my photos will come next weekend.   I will start 2night can't wait to see what kinda results I gt! 

How long will u be running the challenge for?


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 1, 2012)

Count me in im dcing right now but when um done ill post my starting pic


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 1, 2012)

I will end it July 1, 2012 my actual next challenge will not start until July 10, 2012- Oct 10, 2012.


----------



## shugababe192 (Apr 1, 2012)

melissa-bee said:


> My ends could do with some help.I don't think my shower cap will stay on but gonna give it a try



If you put this bonnet over your shower cap, it should stay on all night. 

I use 2 when I GHE and it always works.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in! I can only do this with natural products though. I recently did this with a DC and was amazed at the results. My shrinkage was insane though. 

I've been hiding my hair but I'm about an inch or two from APL.

Hair Length Goal: As long as I can get it. I'd be happy with  MBL or waist length.
Hair Goal: Healthy happy natural hair in spite of PCOS and it's effects.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 1, 2012)

im defininatley in. I do this any way like every other night 
my starting pic is my siggy!


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 2, 2012)

*Don't forget to post your starting pictures DIVAS!!!!!*

What is your Hair Length goal?

What is your Hair Goal?


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 2, 2012)

My hair length goal is *WL*!!

My hair goal is for MY hair to be *healthy, and strong*!


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in!  My goal is MBL in a year.  I started doing GHE a couple weeks ago and its the best thing I've done in ages.  I use a processing cap and tie it down with a satin scarf.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 2, 2012)

greenandchic you have beautiful hair!!!!! Glad your joining us!!


----------



## MsChelle (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it too late to join? I have been doing this for the last week and stumbled on this thread today. 

If its not too late my starting pic is added.





My current length is APL in the back, shoulder length top and sides.

Goal is BSB all over.


----------



## isawstars (Apr 2, 2012)

I've never baggied my hair much.... But I'm gonna keep lurking for a lil while longer until I decide lol


----------



## growingbrown (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I will try this challenge out. I plan to GHE at least 5 times a week. My starting pic is below: I only have front pic since my hair is not quite reachable at the moment! Lol


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 2, 2012)

This sounds interesting! I need to do some research cause I have never heard of this. This might work wonders with me doing the Curly Girl method.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 2, 2012)

What is the GHE? I tried to look it up on youtube, but I'm still not sure. I just seen someone putting all in their  hair and putting on a shower cap.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 2, 2012)

leona2025 said:


> What is the GHE? I tried to look it up on youtube, but I'm still not sure. I just seen someone putting all in their  hair and putting on a shower cap.



I was just watching someone's video and I think the basic concept behind it is to retain heat in your hair and scalp to stimulate growth and promote moisture. Similar to baggying but this is suppose to be done for extended periods of time.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 2, 2012)

For those who don't know here is a website to help guide you about the GHE

*http://realqueens.net/real-queens-regimen*


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2012)

laurend said:


> This is the reason people hair grew with the Carefree curl, moisture and low manipulation.


 
Very true! I know people that still have a curl.  

ETA:  I will unofficially join.  I'm not posting pics.


----------



## Philippians413 (Apr 2, 2012)

I won't be able to baggy every night (I plan to wear my hair straight some days), but I'm interested in seeing how my hair benefits from this method. So I won't officially join the challenge, but I'll be lurking to see everyone's progress.


----------



## SeeLexus (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in..before pic in my album.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Apr 2, 2012)

I want to be in, but wondering how can I do that with WL yarn twists LOL.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 2, 2012)

Not to be a jerk or anything, but isn't there already a baggy challenge going?


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 3, 2012)

count me in...im in braids but i will try my best covering up the head


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 3, 2012)

DivaJones said:


> greenandchic you have beautiful hair!!!!! Glad your joining us!!



Thanks!                               ............


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 3, 2012)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Not to be a jerk or anything, but isn't there already a baggy challenge going?



 Your not bagging bc bagging is just the ends of your hair only, GHE is your whole head dear! I dont think your being a jerk some people don't know the difference.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 3, 2012)

DivaJones said:


> Your not bagging bc bagging is just the ends of your hair only, GHE is your whole head dear! I dont think your being a jerk some people don't know the difference.




actually that particular challenge is baggy and/or GHE...but no harm done.


----------



## ms.mimi (Apr 3, 2012)

I want to be in. Last night, I put alittle water on my hair and scalp, then oiled my scalp with JBCO.  I put the baggy on and then my satin sleep bonnet for added warmth. In my Martin Lawrence Sheneneh Jenkins voice, "Oh my goodness, oh my goodness!" My dry hard 4a/b hair was moisturzed and soft this morning. YES!!!!!!!! Between this and DC challenge my hopes are up


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 3, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> actually that particular challenge is baggy and/or GHE...but no harm done.



Thank you dear I didn't click on it bc it said baggy so I never went to read it Next time I will do my research!


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 3, 2012)

ms.mimi said:


> I want to be in. Last night, I put alittle water on my hair and scalp, then oiled my scalp with JBCO.  I put the baggy on and then my satin sleep bonnet for added warmth. In my Martin Lawrence Sheneneh Jenkins voice, "Oh my goodness, oh my goodness!" My dry hard 4a/b hair was moisturzed and soft this morning. YES!!!!!!!! Between this and DC challenge my hopes are up




Yes ma'am you will notice the more you do the more manageable your hair will be so keep up the good work!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 3, 2012)

I would love to join this challenge...i hope its not too late. I baggy overnight every night and some days I bagg all day. I spray my hair w/water mixed with conditioner and seal with castor oil hair moisturizer. I have tried baggying with no product and it does nothing.

I have a pic which was taken on st patrick's day. A wash n go on texlaxed hair.


----------



## ms.mimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Chile let me tell you.... I didn't use a thing on my hair last night, not even water! I just put the baggy and bonnet on and slept. This morning my head was ever so slightly damp and very moisturized!!!!! I can see how it gets better and better. I keep touching my hair. I need to stop.  Tonight I will be using some water and a little leave in.


----------



## MsChelle (Apr 4, 2012)

I spritzed a little water and used some JBCO on my ends and scalp...my hair is super soft today.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 4, 2012)

I am still doing this every night and I am still grateful for the results even though I am in the military my hair is very moisturized throughout the day!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be watching te challenge, but I wear my hair down most days.so on the days I plan to wear my hair up I will be doing this. About 2-3x a week.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just moisturized  with hawaiian silky 14in 1 now I have my bag on


----------



## growingbrown (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been ding this since i started this challenge. So far so good. Some nights i spritz with my water/moisture mix or just plain moisturize and seal.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 5, 2012)

Just finished Co-washing my hair, m&s, and my hair feels really soft. Now about to go to sleep with my cap on my head!!!!!!!! Let's get it GHE


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 5, 2012)

ms.mimi said:


> Chile let me tell you.... I didn't use a thing on my hair last night, not even water! I just put the baggy and bonnet on and slept. This morning my head was ever so slightly damp and very moisturized!!!!! I can see how it gets better and better. I keep touching my hair. I need to stop.  Tonight I will be using some water and a little leave in.




Wait until you get 15-30 days in and you see the real difference in your hair! You will not be able to keep your hands out of your head then!


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 5, 2012)

growingbrown said:


> I have been ding this since i started this challenge. So far so good. Some nights i spritz with my water/moisture mix or just plain moisturize and seal.



You can still do the GHE on straight hair just wrap your hair first, put your scarf on, then the bag, and then the cap. I do this when my hair is straight and it looks like I came from the salon all shiny, and moisturized!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 5, 2012)

Is anyone doing this with braids (extensions)?


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 5, 2012)

Did my GHE last night after moisturizing and sealing with my oil blend.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 5, 2012)

Does this leave your hair damp in the morning? erplexed


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 6, 2012)

ResultsMayVary I think it would depend on the amount of producy you use on your hair before you put the baggy. I always spray my hair before so yes my hair is damp when I take my plastic cap off 

I just moisturized with my water/conditioner mix, sealed with castor/mink oil hair moisturizer and I have my bag and scarf on.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 6, 2012)

ResultsMayVary said:


> Does this leave your hair damp in the morning? erplexed



If your doing a twist/braid out yes, if your wrapping your hair no it doesn't!


----------



## Love Always (Apr 6, 2012)

I did this last night. Co-washed hair, left some conditioner in and added a leave in plus coconut oil. I twisted my hair and put a plastic cap and scarf on. Woke up this morning and my hair feels good, I think I'll be doing this for now on...I'll be adding pics either today or tomorrow .


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 7, 2012)

So today is Saturday and around 12pm I used evoo in my hair as a pre-poo and GHE ALL DAY until Sunday when I go in to my wash day! Lets get it GHE!


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 8, 2012)

Did the GHE after my wash day. Moisturized and Sealed 2x's and GHE ALL day!! Time for PT(physical training) so I will talk to you guys later!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 9, 2012)

Is this method only for natural hair?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 9, 2012)

I wear braidouts. Will that affect the hold?i don't  want no damp braidout that is gonna revert.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 9, 2012)

I did the GHE lastnight after I moisturized with HE LTR leave in and seald with SM Raw Shea Butter Reconstructive Elixir. This morning I removed my bag and seald with EVCO


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm in! I have been doing this anyway, but I need to increase doing it during the day while I am at home.


----------



## HighAspirations (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm in, bit since I'm rocking a twa I figure this picture will work for starting since I'm using my phone. I am using challenge B. I love washing my hair to much


----------



## HighAspirations (Apr 9, 2012)

Here they are


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 9, 2012)

Somebody answer meh!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Coilychi (Apr 9, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Somebody answer meh!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



If your texture is anything like mine. Expect a fro in the morning.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 9, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> Is this method only for natural hair?




No you can do it on relaxed hair, I am relaxed and I do this ALL the time


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 9, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I wear braidouts. Will that affect the hold?i don't  want no damp braidout that is gonna revert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s




It depends on how much you sweat and how much product you use on your hair for a braidout. If you don't use alot of product and do the shower cap with the do-rag then your fine.... now if you put a beenie on top of your do-rag to add more heat your scalp will sweat a little more and leave it damp, but you can always let your hair dry prior to you leaving the house!


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 9, 2012)

DivaJones said:
			
		

> No you can do it on relaxed hair, I am relaxed and I do this ALL the time



Should/can this be done prior to relaxing? I would assume that the process opens up the pores and could cause serious burning during the relaxing process.


----------



## ms.mimi (Apr 9, 2012)

JBCO on my scalp and a little water tonight


----------



## Niknak20 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm in! Lol I actually have been doing this since early March. I joined on real queens with track b. I've fell off a little but when I was consistent I noticed thickness and moisture right a way. I'll def get back on track now. I use Coconut and olive oil for my GHE. I'm going to  try and do it 5 nights a week at least.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 9, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> Should/can this be done prior to relaxing? I would assume that the process opens up the pores and could cause serious burning during the relaxing process.


 
NO!  You answered your own question.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 10, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> Should/can this be done prior to relaxing? I would assume that the process opens up the pores and could cause serious burning during the relaxing process.



To be honest I have not tried it. I let my hair sit for 2 days with out doing the GHE and its been working for me. I am not going to tell not to try it but I don't see the harm if you do this prior to relaxing.


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 10, 2012)

Going to GHE tonight with Tresemme Naturals Conditioner and my oil blend.


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't wait to relax my hair today so that I can GHE!  This will be my first time doing this so I am excited.  Hopefully my hair won't be soggy.


----------



## Love Always (Apr 11, 2012)

DivaJones, do you think doing this every night would be a problem? I plan on doing this every night and have been doing so since Saturday.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 11, 2012)

Love Always said:


> DivaJones, do you think doing this every night would be a problem? I plan on doing this every night and have been doing so since Saturday.




It would NOT be a problem, the more u do it the more you will see RESULTS!!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 11, 2012)

Did this with braids (extensions) last night..worked well


----------



## ojemba (Apr 11, 2012)

gvin89 said:
			
		

> Did this with braids (extensions) last night..worked well



I was wondering if I could do this in a weave?


----------



## amwcah (Apr 11, 2012)

ojemba said:


> I was wondering if I could do this in a weave?


 
It depends on the quality of the weave, but I wouldn't either way.


----------



## Niknak20 (Apr 12, 2012)

I love doing the GHE it makes my hair nice and moisturized. I'd post a pic but my app is acting up and I'm at work. I'll try again later. But now my oil mix consists of: joboba oil, vitamin e oil, coconut oil, and evoo. I'm trying to do naptural85's mix I need to get sweet almond oil, castor oil, and I think avocado oil. Anyone ever try GHE with her oil mix?


----------



## Love Always (Apr 13, 2012)

DivaJones, can you do this on wet hair or is it best to do it on dry?


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 14, 2012)

Love Always said:


> DivaJones, can you do this on wet hair or is it best to do it on dry?




Not wet but damp, and you can do it on dry hair!


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 14, 2012)

Did GHE last night with my castor oil/EO blend on my scalp and Tresemme Naturals Conditioner on my hair.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 15, 2012)

Did the GHE last night with my sheabutter mix on my scalp and conditioner mix on my hair! LETS GET IT GHE!!!!


----------



## MsChelle (Apr 15, 2012)

Misted with water and sealed with castor and safflower oil mix. Hair is happy!


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 15, 2012)

Did it last night after moisturizing my hair with water. 

It could be my imagination, but I think my hair grew 1"  in this past month.  I had a lock I had to cut out of my hair which left me a tiny piece 2.5" long.  I measured last night and its now 3.5.  My hair does grow faster in the back.  Now if only I can retain my hair better.    My hair overall is almost the same length as it was last summer...wonder why that is.


----------



## felic1 (Apr 15, 2012)

@gvin89

Hey Sis! I did GHE for most nights in 2011. I misted, and I used a lot of Infusium 23 in 2011. I sealed with coconut oil. I did my length check with a trusty beautician I used to see in a shop. I thought my hair was collar bone length. It slid over my shoulder and I had a nice pony tail as well. The GHE will work. You do need to have your hair in braids kept in a moisture balance as well. I am aiming for more natural products this year and am not using Infusium 23. Water moisturizing, co washing with the tresseme natural silicon free( using it up) and I use some AOWC or AOHR as well. My length checks are not frequent but if you use GHE, you will NOT regret it!!! Best wishes!!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^^felic1, awesome...this is very comforting. Thanks so much. I was worried about my hair frizzing in the braids or them beginning to smell sour. I usually mist my hair with AVJ/water and oil my scalp anyway. Now I will just throw the plastic bag and durag over them. Excited!


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 16, 2012)

So, I did the GHE and I am not sure if I like the way my hair felt afterwards.  Once it dried, it felt brittle at the roots and I JUST got my hair relaxed.  Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 16, 2012)

^^What products?

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 16, 2012)

I just put on a plastic cap and tied it down with my scarf then let it air dry in the morning. I did not put oil on it until afterwards and it was Jojoba oil.  I thought that the purpose of this was to let the natural oils, sebum, do what oils are suppose to do.....


----------



## Love Always (Apr 16, 2012)

ReignLocks, next time put your oil on your hair before you put your plastic cap on and scarf.


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 16, 2012)

Love Always, will Jojoba oil suffice or do I need to make an oil concoction?


----------



## Love Always (Apr 16, 2012)

ReignLocks, you don't have to make an oil concoction. Me personally I would just stick with one oil, so if you like jojoba oil stick with it . 

This is going on my second week of the GHE and at first I was using coconut oil but for the past two days I've used JBCO and I like it better than coconut oil for this method!


----------



## napbella (Apr 16, 2012)

ReignLocks and Love Always--same thing happened to me. Relaxed my hair on 1 April and  a week later I had the same crunchy feeling at the roots, and I put my oil on before GHE. Now of course I would like to think "ooh new growth!" but it really had me baffled until I read your post ReignLocks and figured its prob the GHE method I'm using. I know I didnt underprocess because I felt a little tingling before I washed out the relaxer and my hair was pretty straight until a week later. It's no big deal to me but I did notice this. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 16, 2012)

GHEing right now with AR braid spray


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone seal with a serum after GHEing


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 17, 2012)

Checking in. I used Original Moxie products on my hair and sealed with castor oil through out the length and concentrated on my ends. My scalp feels FAB! I think this is a keeper when I can't co-wash often. My grass has been thoroughly moisturized and happy. Thanks for starting this baggy challenge. 

I think the part that really does it for me is the conditioner/leave-in topped off with a light coating of castor oil. westNDNbeauty gave me the idea when she blogged about the Huetiful, the effects of the conditioner sold with it, and steaming with plain conditioner and oil. It REALLY works.  And I can hold off a little bit longer on buying a steamer.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 17, 2012)

napbella said:


> ReignLocks and Love Always--same thing happened to me. Relaxed my hair on 1 April and  a week later I had the same crunchy feeling at the roots, and I put my oil on before GHE. Now of course I would like to think "ooh new growth!" but it really had me baffled until I read your post ReignLocks and figured its prob the GHE method I'm using. I know I didnt underprocess because I felt a little tingling before I washed out the relaxer and my hair was pretty straight until a week later. It's no big deal to me but I did notice this. Any comments or suggestions?



When I relax and do the GHE I will moisturize and seal first, put my head scarf on next, then my shower cap, and finally a beanie to hold the shower cap! I have not had these problems that you ladies are having. Try this way and see if it works better for you! HHG!!!


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 17, 2012)

I am doing a pre-poo prior to my co-wash today so I have the EVOO on my hair with my shower cap, head scarf, and beanie on my head to have more heat!!!! Lets get it GHE


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 17, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Did it last night after moisturizing my hair with water.
> 
> It could be my imagination, but I think my hair grew 1"  in this past month.  I had a lock I had to cut out of my hair which left me a tiny piece 2.5" long.  I measured last night and its now 3.5.  My hair does grow faster in the back.  Now if only I can retain my hair better.    My hair overall is almost the same length as it was last summer...wonder why that is.




I couldn't tell you why that is either. Have you been taking pictures just to keep up with you progress? I know sometimes we get so caught up in our hair that if feels as if its not growing and it really is. I would say take a picture this month and wait until May/June or July to take another picture to see your progress!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Apr 17, 2012)

Posted starting pics on my 'marked spot'. I've been GHEing for about four weeks now, didn't do a lot of it last week as I was detangling and removing yarn braids, but I've been back and done it three times so far since that 'break'. I GHE-d last night with Root 2 Tip Scalp Hydration Serum..


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 18, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed now about to GHE!!!!!!


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 19, 2012)

Co-Washing my hair today, then I am moisturizing and sealing, and doing my infamous GHE!!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 19, 2012)

DivaJones said:
			
		

> Co-Washing my hair today, then I am moisturizing and sealing, and doing my infamous GHE!!!!



I did the exact same thing yesterday!


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 19, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> I did the exact same thing yesterday!




Get it girl!!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been lurking in this thread and for the very first time last night I did the GHE on my head last night. I didn't put any products on my head because I already had products on my head from cowashing the night before. Let me tell you! this morning my hair was soooo soft, it was already soft but it was exxxtra soft  and moisturized. I'm putting my hair in braids the end of next month but best believe I will be doing this 3x a week until then. Thanks for this thread!
*_Back to lurk mode*_


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 20, 2012)

Kind of off topic but not really, I used this method on my nightly flat twists  and took the shower cap off in the middle of the night to avoid dampness and in the morning and I had the best definition ever.. hope that helps someone, Lol erplexed


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 22, 2012)

Sunday(shampoo day) Lets get it started so I can GHE for the day!!!!! MN on the SCALP!!!!!


----------



## MsChelle (Apr 22, 2012)

ResultsMayVary said:
			
		

> Kind of off topic but not really, I used this method on my nightly flat twists  and took the shower cap off in the middle of the night to avoid dampness and in the morning and I had the best definition ever.. hope that helps someone, Lol erplexed



I did the same thing on a braid out yesterday. Best braid out I have ever had.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 25, 2012)

Today I GHE while on my lunch break and now that I am off work I don't have to moisturize and seal so I am going to GHE up until its time for me to wake up in the morning


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 25, 2012)

Heads up ladies...... The more water you consume the more you have with hair growth!!!! I am drinking 1.8 liters a day!!!!! Get your drink on(water)


----------



## Valerie (Apr 25, 2012)

I like to say wish everyone success with this challenge.  I have already started doing this, I have noticed that my roots feel a lot thicker.


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 25, 2012)

thx for the tip, I will be drinking 1 liter as well. Oh, I've secretly joined this challenge in which yesterday was my 1st day. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, can you say da bomb? Easy enough for me to do everyday so that's what I'm aiming for using olive, castor or coconut as my oil choices.



DivaJones said:


> Heads up ladies...... The more water you consume the more you have with hair growth!!!! I am drinking 1.8 liters a day!!!!! Get your drink on(water)


----------



## Love Always (Apr 25, 2012)

Still going on strong. I switched to using coconut oil last week but now I'm back to JBCO. My hair is alot softer using the JBCO, if ain't broke !


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 26, 2012)

growinstrong said:


> thx for the tip, I will be drinking 1 liter as well. Oh, I've secretly joined this challenge in which yesterday was my 1st day. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, can you say da bomb? Easy enough for me to do everyday so that's what I'm aiming for using olive, castor or coconut as my oil choices.



Most people think that wearing a shower cap is for people who have jeri curls! I love it and can not wait to see my results July 1st. I will be relaxing June 22, 2012!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Apr 26, 2012)

ojemba said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I could do this in a weave?



I am to if do I'll join!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 26, 2012)

I do this in braids and it's been going well!


----------



## MsChelle (Apr 26, 2012)

Added vatika oil to the length of my hair with the intent to wash it this morning. When I took my shower cap off my hair felt so nice I decided to wait to wash it tonite.


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 26, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I am to if do I'll join!



Yes you can! When I had micros I did this every night before bed.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 26, 2012)

DivaJones said:
			
		

> Yes you can! When I had micros I did this every night before bed.



I have in a weave and just sprayed my cornrows with my oil/water spritz put on a shower cap and a satin cap. I'll be doin this every other day going forward.


----------



## MangaManiac (Apr 26, 2012)

If it's not too late, I will also be doing this starting from tomorrow. I'm going to be co-washing 3-5 times a week (due to the gym), applying sulfur to my scalp, M&S-ing, and this will finish it all up nicely. I won't be able to post pics until Saturday when I flatiron my hair.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay I have a weave in with micro in the front and will be bagging every night for the 2 months that I'll have it ad wash it every week and use Castro oil to seal my braids here is y natural hair in twists and my hair now with the weave


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 26, 2012)

GHEing tonight with megatek and castor oil


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 28, 2012)

Today is my wash day(Sunday) so that means I'm doing everything and then my ghe!


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 30, 2012)

My scalp itches like crazy.  I'm definitely not going 1 whole month without washing, but I will try every 2 weeks. Hope this itching is a good itch .


----------



## DivaJones (May 2, 2012)

M&S for the night and doing my GHE as we speak!!!!!! Time now 8:55 PM In S. Korea


----------



## DivaJones (May 2, 2012)

58	days
1408	hours
84486	minutes
5069180	seconds
Until the challenge is over ladies, make sure you get your GHE on until then!!!!


----------



## DivaJones (May 2, 2012)

49	days
1192	hours
71524	minutes
4291464	seconds
Until I relax my hair and check my progress!


----------



## gvin89 (May 3, 2012)

GHE with claudie's elixir


----------



## DivaJones (May 5, 2012)

Update #1

I have Singalese Twist in my hair as of 5-5-12 and will be hiding my hair until 10-12-12(a day after my birthday) I will use a plastic back(grocery bag) to do my GHE and will still keep you guys updated!!! 
I am praying I make BSL or MBL by the time I take these out!!!!


----------



## growinstrong (May 5, 2012)

Do you have pics of your twists? I want some of these so bad . How much did it run you?




DivaJones said:


> Update #1
> 
> I have Singalese Twist in my hair as of 5-5-12 and will be hiding my hair until 10-12-12(a day after my birthday) I will use a plastic back(grocery bag) to do my GHE and will still keep you guys updated!!!
> I am praying I make BSL or MBL by the time I take these out!!!!


----------



## DivaJones (May 6, 2012)

growinstrong said:


> Do you have pics of your twists? I want some of these so bad . How much did it run you?





I will take pics and post them, with my hair length it was $160 only bc I did not let her see my hair prior to the price she gave me.


----------



## LovingLengths (May 6, 2012)

Is anyone doing the GHE while a keratin treatment is still in effect on their hair?


----------



## DivaJones (May 6, 2012)

M&S GHE as we speak


----------



## DivaJones (May 6, 2012)

Here is the pic I promised


----------



## growinstrong (May 6, 2012)

They look great . How's it been with the twist and trying to GHE?



DivaJones said:


> Here is the pic I promised


----------



## claud-uk (May 8, 2012)

SeeLexus said:


> I'm in..before pic in my album.



p-p-p-Pretty!!!!!


----------



## claud-uk (May 8, 2012)

DivaJones said:


> Did the GHE last night with my sheabutter mix on my scalp and conditioner mix on my hair! LETS GET IT GHE!!!!



Hi DJ, What's in your sheabutter mix?


----------



## DivaJones (May 8, 2012)

growinstrong said:


> They look great . How's it been with the twist and trying to GHE?


 

This is how I do the GHE

I take my twist and pull them in to a pony-tail

Take my wrap scarf and put it around the pony-tail leaving the tail out

Get a grocery bag and pull over my entire head and take to two handles and tie them together

Then I use my sleep bonnet or beanie cap(for extra heat)

Its going great so far my twist are loose a lil bit so I am enjoying it and excitingly waiting for my results in October!


----------



## DivaJones (May 8, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Hi DJ, What's in your sheabutter mix?




I have JBCO, EVOO, EVCO, Jojoba oil, Glycerin, S-Curl, Safflower Oil, and Miconazole Nitrate(coochie cream)


----------



## DivaJones (May 8, 2012)

Moisturized with my shea butter mix and sealed with my EVOO and with my conditioner concoction. GHE and twist are softer now!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 8, 2012)

did the GHE last  night, woke up with soggy hair 
i think i gotta lay off it a bit if im cowashing daily.


----------



## DivaJones (May 9, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> did the GHE last  night, woke up with soggy hair
> i think i gotta lay off it a bit if im cowashing daily.





Just make sure your hair is dry prior to you GHE'ing at night.  Had that same issueerplexed and I started waiting until my hair was completely dry then I would do the GHE and worked out fine.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 13, 2012)

Is my hair supposed to be somewhat soggy in the morning? I have been doing the GHE faithfully with WGHO.


----------



## sckri23 (May 13, 2012)

I ghe-ed for 2 days it was soaked and tangled I used a wide tooth comb and a cold air blow dry and my hair felt nice but it's too much work to do daily so ima ghe every 2 weeks from now on

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## growinstrong (May 14, 2012)

any updates on moisture rentention and/or growth ? As for myself, I am 3 weeks post and at my last salon visit, I had either some new growth or reversion. Hopefully it was growth, but my stylist made mention to it and I noticed I had less shedding during the detangling session. I GHE 6-7 nights a week and am loving it.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 14, 2012)

I aint got nothing to do today so I shall be GHEing all day lol.


----------



## Postal (May 14, 2012)

Just wanted to come in and say:

I'm a secret GHE-er and I really like it.


----------



## beautyintheyes (May 14, 2012)

I'm gonna wait till I take this weave out to do the ghe cause it seems really dried out instead of moisturizer my hair


----------



## Saga (May 14, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur oil and currently rocking a grocery bag with a satin scarf over it.


----------



## DivaJones (May 17, 2012)

Still doing the GHE and M&S'ing with my Singalese Twist and I need to get them re-done already! Just the crown atleast


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 17, 2012)

I secretly GHE'd a few nights ago.  Hair was completely dried.  Woke up with frizzy, soggy roots.  Not the business....for me.


----------



## claud-uk (May 18, 2012)

Baggied yesterday from am till bedtime.  Hair is becoming so soft it's amazing.  I really like doing this because there's less build-up come washday and less need to keep re-applying products through the week.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 22, 2012)

gheing overnight with AORM


----------



## lamaria211 (May 22, 2012)

i woke up this morning and sealed with EVOCO


----------



## greenandchic (May 23, 2012)

GHE with Ayervedic oil on my scalp and sealed ends.


----------



## Saga (May 23, 2012)

GHE'd last night with sulfur oil mix, used a bit more oil than usual I think. It's ok, since my roots dried rather quickly after taking the bag off. Gonna spritz with my spray bottle mix to get rid of a bit of the sulfur scent.


----------



## gvin89 (May 24, 2012)

Ghe'd lqst night using LOC method....sealed with castor oil this morning.


----------



## amwcah (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been Gh'ing for about 1 month now.  I haven't seen any sebum yet though.  I have been doing it for at least 12 hours per day.  My hair was cornrowed into a circle, for I have been wigging it.

Anyone see any sebum yet?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 1, 2012)

Bump - ladies, what long term benefits did you all achieve from continuing GHE?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Bump - ladies, what long term benefits did you all achieve from continuing GHE?



Moisturized hair the long term benifits are minimal ssk's and splits = better retention.


----------



## DivaJones (Sep 15, 2012)

This is long over-due ladies and I apologize for not keeping you updated but I had family issues so here you go!!!!


Before





Then




After


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 15, 2012)

^^ Great progress!  Thanks for sharing DivaJones


----------



## divachyk (Oct 1, 2012)

DivaJones said:


> You can still do the GHE on straight hair just wrap your hair first, put your scarf on, then the bag, and then the cap. I do this when my hair is straight and it looks like I came from the salon all shiny, and moisturized!



Hey DivaJones, I'm trying this method tonight since I have two flat twists in my head that I'm trying to preserve. This will be my first time using a scarf first. Hopefully I'll get some moisture going.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 1, 2012)

Good evening DivaJones are you starting another Greenhouse challenge for the winter?


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm loving this challenge....still doing it. I did the BC on 9/23 so now im doing it on a fade, lol.


----------



## londonjakki (Mar 10, 2013)

Is anyone still doing this?


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 10, 2013)

I did it all winter and made EXCELLENT progress! I also do it everynight.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 23, 2013)

bump! Bump!

Anyone still doing this?  I am on three weeks now.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 23, 2013)

omg, I was just thinking about this a couple nights ago wondering if anyone does it anymore. Since I'm having moisture retention issues lately, I was thinking that I was to resume the GHE method. Well blazingthru, you got one person here.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 23, 2013)

I was never in this challenge, but I GHE most nights of the week.  Is someone restarting this challenge?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 23, 2013)

Smiley79, prettybyrd,

I have been doing this for three weeks and I have seen my crown flourish, its healthy and thick again. thats the number one thing I been so excited about. I have seen thickness and I do this every night without fail. it doesn't bother me.  But I have learned to make sure  I do my hair first.  waking up and walking around with an afro is damaging on my hair and so I stopped doing that


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 23, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> smiley97, prettybyrd,
> 
> I have been doing this for three weeks and I have seen my crown flourish, its healthy and thick again. thats the number one thing I been so excited about. I have seen thickness and I do this every night without fail. it doesn't bother me.  But I have learned to make sure  I do my hair first.  waking up and walking around with an afro is damaging on my hair and so I stopped doing that



Congrats on your regrowth! I love this method.  I don't always add oil to my scalp or hair when I do it, but it works for me just the same.  I have edges again thanks to ghe.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 23, 2013)

So I use two baggies, two bonnets and a thick net hat. My hair is sometimes very very wet and sometimes just very moist.  So excited about doing the three month challenge, though I plan to be here until i reach my goal. I use avocado oil, coconut oil, jojoba oil and argan oil all cold pressed, on my ends not my scalp but I do massage my scalp every day as well. It has stopped me from itching. oh and my grey hair is all over the place, that I dont' like at all, guess I will Henna this weekend.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 23, 2013)

RegaLady,

How is your hair growing now?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 23, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> bump! Bump!
> 
> Anyone still doing this?  I am on three weeks now.



blazingthru, yes and it works. I prefer evoo or castor mixed with another oil to thin it out a bit. I finally figured out less (oil) is more. I lightly spritz with water, oil my hair, baggy and call it a night.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 23, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> @RegaLady,
> 
> How is your hair growing now?


 
Its doing very well! I haven't done the GHE in a couple of months because I have been wearing it flatironed and down(I do not recommend this if one wants to retain). However I will be returning to bunning and GHE this winter


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going to do this. I am trying to get my hair to finally get to ponytail level on natural hair that is not blow dried. I am 13 months post BC and I am dying for my hair to grow. I am going to try this method for 3 months. I'm going to keep my hair in protective styles for the challenge.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey!!

I GHE at least 3Xs a week overnight for about the past 6 months. I am texturized and finally retaining length for the first time ever.  My hair has gotten thicker and I dont get those short broken hairs anymore when I comb. 

I moisturize with shea moisture restorative conditioner and seal with jbco or safflower oil. 

If this challenge is revived...I'm in!!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 25, 2013)

i tend to ghe more often in fall/winter...usually just about every night.  sometimes i fall off the wagon...for a long time.  i just started going back to doing it.  i always love doing ghe/baggy.


----------



## Inspiired (Oct 26, 2013)

I did GHE soooo much about two years ago, I'll probably try so more this winter 



[P]http://www.youtube.com/bootyfurl


----------



## smores (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm going to try to join. My hair has thrived with GHE but I can never keep it bc my hair bonnets come off and absolutely ruin my pillows. I put on my sulphur oil mix, then a shower cap, then a black elastic bonnet and finally tie down with a silk scarf. That stuff may stay on for a few hours at best. Any advice?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd like to join I do ghe every night


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 27, 2013)

smores said:


> I'm going to try to join. My hair has thrived with GHE but I can never keep it bc my hair bonnets come off and absolutely ruin my pillows. I put on my sulphur oil mix, then a shower cap, then a black elastic bonnet and finally tie down with a silk scarf. That stuff may stay on for a few hours at best. Any advice?



smores
I just use a reg disposable conditioning cap. The shower cap might be too loose. But you might wanna tie on the scarf on top of the shower cap, then put on the bonnet

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2013)

Inspiired are you suggesting GHE was reason for growth? I felt GHE helped with hydration and breakage. Not sure it did much for growth. I think many factors helped me.

smores, I double up  - scarf first then bonnet


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 29, 2013)

I did GHE last night...my hair loved it. I think I will do it every other night.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 29, 2013)

smores said:


> I'm going to try to join. My hair has thrived with GHE but I can never keep it bc my hair bonnets come off and absolutely ruin my pillows. I put on my sulphur oil mix, then a shower cap, then a black elastic bonnet and finally tie down with a silk scarf. That stuff may stay on for a few hours at best. Any advice?



Where you're using a silk scarf (after the elastic bonnet) you might try a cotton bandana.  One of those old school scarves may work well.  Though they are horrible when in direct contact with the hair, they are the only scarves I've ever used that didn't come off at night. 

I only make this suggestion because your hair will already be protected by the shower cap and elastic bonnet - the cotton will never touch your hair.

ETA:  Since I'm home from work today (supposed to be writing an essay and researching...) I'm going to keep my plastic cap on until bed time.  I may even wear it to the laundromat under my head wrap later on...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 29, 2013)

prettybyrd
I agree that a cotton scarf on top will stay on better but it MIGHT suck up too much of the moisture. IDK; if someone tries it this way Id like to know how it turned out

OAN:  I moisturized last night with shea moisture restorative and sealed with JBCO. But first I sprayed GF fall fight anti-breakage spray and massaged my scalp. It felt so good. I put my hair in on big pin curl to the back, added my satin scarf, then plastic cap and skully hat on top. This morning my hair is mega moist and protected from root to tip. 

I skipped GHE for the last two weeks outside of prepooing and DCing. I notice a big diff in how my hair behaves if I skip. I have to stay consistent.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 29, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> prettybyrd
> I agree that a cotton scarf on top will stay on better but it MIGHT suck up too much of the moisture. IDK; if someone tries it this way Id like to know how it turned out
> 
> OAN:  I moisturized last night with shea moisture restorative and sealed with JBCO. But first I sprayed GF fall fight anti-breakage spray and massaged my scalp. It felt so good. I put my hair in on big pin curl to the back, added my satin scarf, then plastic cap and skully hat on top. This morning my hair is mega moist and protected from root to tip.
> ...



I may stop by the BSS today and pick up one of those scarves and give it a shot.  If I do, I will post my results tomorrow.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 29, 2013)

I might need to get in on this challenge. I don't like the crinkly sound of the plastic when I'm sleeping but if I tie it down with a bandanna, perhaps that will help. :scratchch


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 29, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I might need to get in on this challenge. I don't like the crinkly sound of the plastic when I'm sleeping but if I tie it down with a bandanna, perhaps that will help. :scratchch



I'm thinking the same exact thing.  That noise is a pain, isn't it! 

C'mon, join us!


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 29, 2013)

prettybyrd said:


> Where you're using a silk scarf (after the elastic bonnet) you might try a cotton bandana.  One of those old school scarves may work well.  Though they are horrible when in direct contact with the hair, they are the only scarves I've ever used that didn't come off at night.
> 
> I only make this suggestion because your hair will already be protected by the shower cap and elastic bonnet - the cotton will never touch your hair.
> 
> ETA:  Since I'm home from work today (supposed to be writing an essay and researching...) I'm going to keep my plastic cap on until bed time. * I may even wear it to the laundromat under my head wrap later on...*



OH I do that, I sure do leave my shower cap, bonnet and hat over top of it and go right out. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 29, 2013)

Going back to what works....i got busy and stopped.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 1, 2013)

Starting tonight. Dampened my hair with water and have it tied up. Hoping this will assist in me stretching until the end of the year.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 1, 2013)

I did THE with water,castor oil, and Cocasta oil on 2 strand twists. My hair was so shiny and moisturized! I believe that this is the first time my twists looked defined the whole week! I am not going to texlax until the GHE challenge is over. Check,I may not texlax at all!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 2, 2013)

After one session, no more breakage (my breakage was crazy the last few days) and my new growth is soft. I do not know why I stopped doing this. It was great for me last year. I definitely want to see how long I can stretch while GHEing.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi everyone!
How about we start an official challenge with starting pictures? Say...effective Nov 2013, with comparison pics every 3 months or so? Who would be interested?


DivaJones

divachyk

Smiley79

londonjakki

RegaLady

blazingthru

prettybyrd

DDTexlaxed

mshoneyfly 

youwillrise

Inspiired

smores

lisanaturally

gvin89


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 2, 2013)

From original OP:

*November 2013 and Beyond*
You will sleep with a shower cap on your head to help retain moisture and watch your hair grow. You decide how often you want to GHE.

*Challenge A*
1. Shampoo once a month
2. Condition as needed (once a month or not at all if you don't feel you need to)
3. Do the Green House Effect as often as possible...the more you do it the better
4. Try to only use natural products

*Challenge B*
Add the Green House Effect to your own regimen, changing little or nothing of what your current routine.




-Post start pic and date of pic
-How often will you GHE and with what products if any?
-Feel free to add any other info, including current regimen


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 2, 2013)

My starting pic from Nov 1 2013. I plan to GHE between 4-7 nights/week. My goal is to GHE every night by dampening my hair with water, then covering. In the AM I will seal with an oil. 
Some days I will add sulfur oil to my scalp.

My goal: 
Moisture, Retention, thickness, and all leading to increased length


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm in this!  I will be back to post my pic and provide my information this evening! 

Looking forward to this challenge!


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 2, 2013)

I am so in. 

I'll try to post my pictures this evening. 

I do the GHE every single night.  I use a shower cap 

Purchased this from EBAY.  Its totally awesome, don't need nothing but this. 

I make my own oils, but I did purchase the "anointed oil" I don't like it because it has peppermint in it and it makes me itch like a mad hatter so that is out for me. 

I prefer my own mixture of oils. 
what I plan starting now is flat twist and leaving them in for a week and redo and i will try to wash once a month, I probably won't make it, I have to wash my hair every three days or I go insane.  

I won't be doing deep conditioning because the oils deep condition my hair so thats a plus. 

So excited to join 

Since i have been doing it which today makes one month I have notice my hair getting thicker and thicker.


----------



## ilong (Nov 2, 2013)

AtlantaJJ and prettybyrd - have you tried wrapping your hair/head in plastic (Saran) wrap instead of using the plastic caps.  Eiminates the crinkly sound of the caps. 

I prefer that method over using the cap.  I put a wig cap over the plastic wrap and then my hair bonnet.  Doesn't come off!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 2, 2013)

Count me in...will come back with pics!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 2, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> From original OP:  November 2013 and Beyond You will sleep with a shower cap on your head to help retain moisture and watch your hair grow. You decide how often you want to GHE.  Challenge A 1. Shampoo once a month 2. Condition as needed (once a month or not at all if you don't feel you need to) 3. Do the Green House Effect as often as possible...the more you do it the better 4. Try to only use natural products  Challenge B Add the Green House Effect to your own regimen, changing little or nothing of what your current routine.  -Post start pic and date of pic -How often will you GHE and with what products if any? -Feel free to add any other info, including current regimen



So glad you started this challenge.  Im in for Challenge B!!!

I have been GHEing for the last 4 nights straight!!  I am texturized and I love how soft and strong my hair is in the morning. 

I am transitioning from bone straight to texturized, low porosity, fine, med density. My hair needs a lot of protein (keratin and silk protein) but gets overloaded easily. GHE helps to balance the moisture nicely.

Have been M&S with Shea Moisture restorative and JBCO or safflower oil. In between I use Aphogee keratin & green tea restructurizer and or Folicure Leave-In conditioner (amino acids) when my hair has too much oil and moisture. 

Based on this week's results, maybe I will do:

Sunday prepoo, wash, DC, M&S
Monday GHE
Tuesday JBCO on scalp, massage, GHE
Wednesday Aphogee spray, GHE
Thursday Aphogee spray, GHE
Friday Aphogee, moisturizer, GHE
Sat GHE or begin the wash regimen

I seal with oil most mornings to lock in moisture for the day

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 2, 2013)

This was from Sept 16

 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 2, 2013)

My hair was really soft all day. I kept running my hair through my new growth. And no breakage. My ends didn't look all frizzed up like they usually do. It started drying up this evening and now I have it back under for my second session of GHE.

I'm trying to make it a daily thing. I don't know why I stopped since it worked s well for me in the past.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 2, 2013)

I'll be back with pictures tomorrow. From now on,I'm doing GHE with strait hair. It's easier on my arms!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 4, 2013)

Still GHEing daily


----------



## divachyk (Nov 4, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp, I baggy often but only GHE when my hair needs to extra love. Add me in the challenge and I'll drop by to report whenever I GHE.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 4, 2013)

I found my bottle of Megatek. I'm adding this to my scalp a few days a week.


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 4, 2013)

I baggy often at night as a way to ensure that my pillowcase stays product-free!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 4, 2013)

So, what is everyone's understanding of the diff between baggying and GHE?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 4, 2013)

yes, instead of using moisturizer we are using oils on the hair ends.

 everyone sort of do what works best for them.

I found that oils only works best for me.  Anything else causes me problems. 

I also do not use anything but the thick shower cap it works wonders its cover in silk inside and out but deep inside is the plastic, its like it was created for this effect. Because i can't see how it would work in the shower. 

 I do this method every night. I don't expect to see much growth because my hair grows only 1/4 inch a month. I'll be lucky to see 1/2 a month. But I am certainly keeping hope alive and not falling off


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 6, 2013)

ilong said:


> AtlantaJJ and prettybyrd - have you tried wrapping your hair/head in plastic (Saran) wrap instead of using the plastic caps.  Eiminates the crinkly sound of the caps.
> 
> I prefer that method over using the cap.  I put a wig cap over the plastic wrap and then my hair bonnet.  Doesn't come off!



Thank you so much! ilong  I'm going to try that tonight!


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 6, 2013)

I try and GHE at least 4 days out of the week. 
I am not sure if I am doing the GHE or baggying method. 
But I do know that I use a bag on my head to retain moisture for 8+ hours on those days.
So far I like how my hair is consistently sofffffffffffffffffft.
It did unravel my braids at the beginning of last month though. ( which i attribute to minitwists that my hair isn't to fond of )
Anywho, if this is still a challenge I would like to be a part of it, or if someone will make it one. hmmmmmm


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 6, 2013)

Now that the weather is changing I baggy my ends from Monday through Friday. I don't do it as much over the weekend but I determine this by how my hair feels. My hair is so smooth and moisturized. I then keep it in a protective style like a bun so the the ends are protected when I am exposed to the harsh weather.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 7, 2013)

I think the oils are causing my hair to become stiff after a while in this cold weather. What products, other than oil, is everyone putting in their hair after GHEing? 

***Before GHEing, I dampen my hair with water


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 7, 2013)

Keeping up with my GHE method...I'm doing every other night though. Great moisture for my hair!


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 8, 2013)

I do not use oils every night. I try to keep my hair in flat twist the problem is I wash my hair every three days its almost like an addiction. I try to wait but find it so hard to do. still GHE every single night.  I hope to be armpit length again by Jan 2.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 8, 2013)

I took today off. My hair just felt icky, so I washed it. Will resume tomorrow.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 8, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I think the oils are causing my hair to become stiff after a while in this cold weather. What products, other than oil, is everyone putting in their hair after GHEing?  ***Before GHEing, I dampen my hair with water



TwoSnapsUp
What kind of oil are you using?  You're relaxed, right?  How does your hair feel abiut creamy leave-ins?  I use shea moisture restorative, then follow with an oil (jbco or safflower).

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 9, 2013)

I was trying to keep it more GHE and less baggy so I was using water to GHE, then using avocado oil to seal after. I'll try a leave in
.



mshoneyfly said:


> @TwoSnapsUp
> What kind of oil are you using? You're relaxed, right? How does your hair feel abiut creamy leave-ins? I use shea moisture restorative, then follow with an oil (jbco or safflower).
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 11, 2013)

Still GHE'ing, but trying leave ins and like it so far.

The cold seasons are always rough on my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 11, 2013)

Im flat ironing my NG tonight following my henna treatment so I wont be GHEing this week. When the weekend comes I will do a fenugreek treatment and try GHEing with Shea Moisture ABS balancing conditioner. I tried this as my moisturizer and it made my ends instantly soft and moist. 

Ive gotten a nice amount of NG for 6 weeks post texturizer too 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 15, 2013)

Did the greenhouse method thicken anyone's hair?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> Did the greenhouse method thicken anyone's hair?



Mahsiah
In combo with massaging my scalp with JBCO the answer is YASSS!!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 15, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> Did the greenhouse method thicken anyone's hair?


 
When I did it last year, yes.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm taking some time off. I got a Dominican blowout this week and don't want to undo it. I'll do it again right before my next blowout.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 17, 2013)

I will be back in the swing of things starting tomorrow.  I got the flu and I've been out of commission since last week.


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess I just did this GHE over my bantu knots. Don't know much about it


----------



## londonjakki (Nov 17, 2013)

ilong said:


> AtlantaJJ and prettybyrd - have you tried wrapping your hair/head in plastic (Saran) wrap instead of using the plastic caps.  Eiminates the crinkly sound of the caps.
> 
> I prefer that method over using the cap.  I put a wig cap over the plastic wrap and then my hair bonnet.  Doesn't come off!



Thank you so much for this. I wore my half wig a few days with the plastic caps  So I'll definitely try this. 

I'm planning on wearing half wigs and doing GHE with Njoys oil until February, then from March until Early June. I've been doing GHE on and off this year for about five months. It definitely helps with retention. I have heat damage, so I'm trying o grow to midback and then cut off the damage.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 17, 2013)

londonjakki said:


> Thank you so much for this. I wore my half wig a few days with the plastic caps  So I'll definitely try this.
> 
> I'm planning on wearing half wigs and doing GHE with Njoys oil until February, then from March until Early June. I've been doing GHE on and off this year for about five months. It definitely helps with retention. I have heat damage, so I'm trying o grow to midback and then cut off the damage.



How long is your hair now?


----------



## londonjakki (Nov 17, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> How long is your hair now?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The longest part is close to MBL. I have some breakage in the back, hopefully by summer, I'll cut off the heat damage and will have thick ends at MBL, although I will trim before that in February.  This picture was taken mid August.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 18, 2013)

doing GHE steady every night. thicker hair and it makes my curls really cute after a twist. So since I feel I am use to it, I just do it every night with oils every other night.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 18, 2013)

Back to GHE'ing. I need help with thickness.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 18, 2013)

Ladies, are you doing just your ends or full head? 

I think I am getting confused between baggy and GHE.. Your hair is damp when you baggy but for the GHE your hair isn't wet. Is that right? Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 18, 2013)

This week I will straighten my NG again. Then Im putting in yarn braids. They say the yarn keeps the hair moist but I will still GHE at least twice a week, esp when I massage my scalp with JBCO.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 20, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Ladies, are you doing just your ends or full head?  I think I am getting confused between baggy and GHE.. Your hair is damp when you baggy but for the GHE your hair isn't wet. Is that right? Thank you.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



MayaNatural
I think baggying focuses more on achieving longer, moisturized hair through retention of the ends while GHE is focused on retention and faster growth thru stimulation of the follicles and circulating the moisture throughout the hair and scalp. 

Here is a link with a good explanation:

http://hollistics.com/2012/08/21/using-the-green-house-effect/

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> MayaNatural I think baggying focuses more on achieving longer, moisturized hair through retention of the ends while GHE is focused on retention and faster growth thru stimulation of the follicles and circulating the moisture throughout the hair and scalp.  Here is a link with a good explanation:  http://hollistics.com/2012/08/21/using-the-green-house-effect/  I LOVE this HHJ!!



Wow!! Thank you so much!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 13, 2013)

How is everyone doing?
I haven't been GHEing daily the last two weeks, only about once or twice a week. 
I am planning the GHE daily until the end of the month.


----------



## smores (Dec 13, 2013)

ilong said:


> AtlantaJJ and prettybyrd - have you tried wrapping your hair/head in plastic (Saran) wrap instead of using the plastic caps.  Eiminates the crinkly sound of the caps.
> 
> I prefer that method over using the cap.  I put a wig cap over the plastic wrap and then my hair bonnet.  Doesn't come off!



I'll try this bc my cap keeps sliding off my edges at night. Also, I did the GHE method every night this week but one. Honestly that's the most consistent I've been in weeks. Going to keep it up for next week.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 15, 2013)

I will GHE this evening because I'm going to put some JBCO on my scalp, but I'm going to begin GHE during the day since I will not be returning to work until January.  

Going to braid it up this evening.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 3, 2014)

Twisted my hair last night and wore a baggy over-night.  Twists were soft and kept their shape well.  Will be applying JBCO to scalp tonight.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jan 3, 2014)

I alternafe between cowashing and GHEing. I GHE yesterday, today I may GHR again.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 4, 2014)

I haven't been doing this guys, for like a month, I was just getting to overheated and I hate being overly hot while sleeping.  So I gave it a break for the month of December.  I don't now if i will be going back to doing it, though I thought about it last night, we will see


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 4, 2014)

Stopped GHE in the summer as it was over moisturizing my hair and causing breakage. But...this winter is already tough and my hair is the complete opposite...completely dry even after moisturize and seal. GHE to the rescue!


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 4, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> I haven't been doing this guys, for like a month, I was just getting to overheated and I hate being overly hot while sleeping.  So I gave it a break for the month of December.  I don't now if i will be going back to doing it, though I thought about it last night, we will see



blazingthru, Have you ever considered doing the GHE earlier in the day/evening?  Perhaps for a few hours after work/before bed instead of overnight.  That would give you the chance to use the method, and eliminate getting too hot over night.  HTH


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 4, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> blazingthru, Have you ever considered doing the GHE earlier in the day/evening?  Perhaps for a few hours after work/before bed instead of overnight.  That would give you the chance to use the method, and eliminate getting too hot over night.  HTH



Excellent ideal!  I will do that starting today. THanks so much


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 4, 2014)

^^^ You're welcome!


----------



## smores (Jan 6, 2014)

Checking in for tonight, Jan 5th! I hope this plastic cap, turban, and scarf stays on. My white pillowcases can't take to many more slips, pun intended.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2014)

Im thinking about doing this while I wear a wig for the next 2 months. I will wear a bonnet over my braids, baggy over bonnet and a hair turban on top. It keeps the plastic quiet and it keeps my hair from getting too moist. I will use olive oil on my length and a mix of olive and tea tree on my scalp. Im trying to grow an inch between now and mid March.


----------



## smores (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not sure where I read it, but whoever mentioned a satin pillowcase in addition to my silk scarf, thank you sooooooooooooo much! My scarf stays on at night now!


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 13, 2014)

I feel it is only fair that I update you ladies! I have continued to GHE everyday. There has been a dramatic change that I should revel to you all! It was not by choice since I let the wrong person in my hair and jealousy is an ugly trait.


----------



## DivaJones (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes I went natural and I still do the GHE! I had like 2 inches of hair and protective style like a mug to where I am at now!


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 13, 2014)

DivaJones, good for you!  Your hair looks great!


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 18, 2014)

I want to start doing this again.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 1, 2014)

I started this back up last night...I cant believe I forgot how wonderfully moisturized my hair feels in the morning!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2014)

When my hair is freaking out and nothing is working to keep it hydrated - GHE does the trick.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 1, 2014)

Havent checked in for a while but I have been scalp massaging with JBCO and Vatika oil mix and GHEing overnight 2x a week. I now have a new set of yarn braids and I figured I could still keep it up. I did it 3x this past week and will try for 3 next week.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Mar 3, 2014)

when you guys GHE do how do you keep you hair? Is it in a bun, clipped up in a twist, in flat twists or celie braids or loose under all that laying? TIA!


@mshoneyfly
@divachyk
@Smiley79
@DivaJones

and all others...


----------



## marta9227 (Mar 3, 2014)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> when you guys GHE do how do you keep you hair? Is it in a bun, clipped up in a twist, in flat twists or celie braids or loose under all that laying? TIA!
> 
> @mshoneyfly
> @divachyk
> ...



I cut a hole in the top of a shower cap and a men's wave cap. I put my hair in a high bun. I pull the shower cap over the high bun and also the wave cap, snug to my scalp. Then I baggy the high bun and pull a big bonnet over the whole thing! I also have a winter hat with a hole in the top for when I want an extra layer of heat. With the baggied high bun on top of my head it's really easy to sleep on my back or side, because there's nothing lumpy or bumpy!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 3, 2014)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> when you guys GHE do how do you keep you hair? Is it in a bun, clipped up in a twist, in flat twists or celie braids or loose under all that laying? TIA!  @mshoneyfly @divachyk @Smiley79 @DivaJones  and all others...



My hair is very fine and low to med density so its easy to control. If wearing a PS like a faux bun, I take the faux hair out and my hair is molded into a high bun. I loosen it and just slap on the conditioning cap, tie a scarf over that, sometimes a bonnet, then a winter hat. Then I restyle with my fingers and redo the bun in the am. 

If I want to wear a straight out style, I cross wrap my hair, then tie on scarf, then the conditioning cap, then the winter hat.  In the am I just unwrap and go. 

I have even been GHEing with my braids. When I take these down, my PS will be 2 flat twists or braids with synthetic hair added. This style will all me to GHE without restyling in the am.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a little more than a TWA so I just throw a cap over my moisturized little fro.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 3, 2014)

TwoSnapsUp, I loosely twist the hair in a bun before layering on my plastic processing cap and two scarves. The next morning's hairstyle is a bun so there little to no manipulation required.


----------



## smores (Mar 4, 2014)

It's been a whole since I posted but I'm still doing the GHE nightly and I love it!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 4, 2014)

Intrigued! I think I'll give it a go 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 6, 2014)

Still been keeping up with it at night...great moisture for my hair!


----------



## krissyc39 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll join! I wonder if this will keep my ratchet ends in check lol


----------



## krissyc39 (Mar 11, 2014)

Starting pics:

1) This is how long my hair is in the front... sorry about the boobage ya'll 

2) This is the shortest strand of hair in the back (about 3 inches shorter than the front of my hair). Right now I have an overgrown curly bob but I'm hoping that I can grow the back of my hair healthy and long to be the same length as the front.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 11, 2014)

GHE last night, after misting with water

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## krissyc39 (Apr 15, 2014)

GHE most nights since the challenge has started. This challenge is really forcing me to moistuize daily 

One question though, have any of you ladies felt a change in your hair since the weather has warmed up? My hair feels so greasy and I'm not sure if its due to the extra moisturizing I'm doing or the humidity/heat changes...


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 1, 2014)

Im still GHEing 3-4 nights a week. Im wearing wigs everyday now instead of dealing with my underprocessed roots. Its all good though bc this was the result of the henna glosses + biotin pills w/keratin + Toji pure density vitamins. My hair is coming in so much thicker now!

Tonight Im doing a midweek moisture dc under my bonnet dryer so I wont GHE tonight.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## krissyc39 (May 6, 2014)

GHE/dc a lot lately (like every other day). Ive been wearing a wash and go without stretching because my hair is finally long enough but it gets dry quickly.


----------



## DivaJones (Jun 9, 2014)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> when you guys GHE do how do you keep you hair? Is it in a bun, clipped up in a twist, in flat twists or celie braids or loose under all that laying? TIA!  @mshoneyfly @divachyk @Smiley79 @DivaJones  and all others...


I put my hair in a bun, French braids/twist depending on my style I am going for but majority buns! Did the loose thing once and my hair was hella tangled


----------



## krissyc39 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ghe every day this week. This challenge has gotten so much easier since I lost my silk scarf lol.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 16, 2014)

I have still been GHEing off and on but at least one night a week since my last post. For the last two weeks, i have been doing it 4 times a week!  Im wearing a faux high bun so all I do in the a.m. Is take the cap off, put some moisturizer and a little gel on the edges and do the faux bun. I tie the scarf on until I get close to work and...voila!!  I have a cute style with very low manipulation. 

This is working well for me. I love that feeling at night when I turn over in bed and I feel some of the heat swirling around under the cap. Its so comforting

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------

